# How to enable onboard sound in BIOS?



## Socrates

Ok, I just bought a new motherboard, it is a Chaintech 7VIF4. My onboard network device didn't work either so I went out and bought a cheapo network card, but now after I configured all of my sound settings, I still have no sound. The man from the computer parts store said I need to enable it in BIOS. I looked in BIOS and I have no idea what to even look for! Can someone please help me out or give me an example of what to look for, besides the obvious "enable sound device", because it isn't there!


----------



## kodi

Go to Itergrated Peripherals/Via onchip PCI Devive.
Then follow this extact from the manual.
VIA OnChip PCI Device 
This section provides information for setting onboard device. By choosing the Integrated Peripherals option from the CMOS Setup Utility menu (Figure 3-5), the screen below is displayed. 
This sample screen contains the manufacturer's default values for the motherboard
Press [Enter] to enter the sub-menu, which contains the following items for advanced control:
1. VIA AC97 Audio This feature allows you to enable/disable the onboard AC97 audio function.


----------



## Socrates

Alright, very good help Kodi. However, it was already enabled. The options are either "Disable" or "Auto".

One possible problem is....when I go to device manager, and expand Sound, Video, and Game Controllers, the list is:
Audio Codecs
C-Media AC97 Audio Device (the sound card)
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Devices
Media Control Devices
MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device
Standard Game Port
Video Codecs
__________________________

All of those are enabled. If that is not the problem, then I am guessing the sound card is just bad on the motherboard. I've installed the newest drivers, the drivers that came with the motherboard, and checked every possible audio setting. Any help?


----------



## Jamiez

Hey there!

All good advice above!

Good way to check if the onboard sound is properly dead or not is to..

-Obviously double check that everything apart from the card is ok, i.e the actual speakers, the connections, etc etc. Im sure they work and are switced on etc, but no harm in checking (i was setting up my new 7.1 system and couldnt for the life of me understand why i was getting no sound from just 2 speakers - turned out i hadnt pushed a connecter in to the actual motherbaord fully! dohh)

-If all the above is correct and still have no sound, plug the speakers into the headphone socket - any sound?

other obvious things are the lines being muted within the properties..

If all this fails - then its faulty!


----------



## CTSNKY

Are you using any headphone/mic jacks on the front of your case? I have had 2-3 clients recently where that same integrated sound card would not work. When I removed the Front Panel audio header plugs and replaced the jumpers on the motherboard's header, the sound worked flawlessly.


----------



## Socrates

I have some speaker/mic ports on the front of my computer, but when I put the computer together I didn't plug them in because I would never use it. Arghhh!


----------

